# Camping Raco Benidorm



## cassbrac (Jun 13, 2012)

We have booked a pitch at the above site this Winter, however looking at the site layout and details there are a limited no of Touring sites.
Can someone please advise the location of the Touring pitches on the site it would help with our planning.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We recced this site for friends last year, the site plan does not differentiate between touring pitches and more permanent/long term pitches.

Sue


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There are literally hundreds of touring pitches at El Raco but make sure you don't get one in the shade as the sun is a treasured commodity in winter. Far more sunnier and roomier pitches at Villasol.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*raco*

been there a lot of times try to get on the 3oo up pitches has they have water//wast water in site have a good time kenny


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its all touring in theory the Dutch however usually stay six months, if looking at the site from the road outside as you look down the site the right hand side of the roads get the best sun, after mid November its just luck of the draw whether you can get a pitch at all never mind a sunny one,its one of the best sites in Benidorm, i however prefer Toretta just down the road behind the Palace.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

sideways said:


> Its all touring in theory the Dutch however usually stay six months, if looking at the site from the road outside as you look down the site the right hand side of the roads get the best sun, after mid November its just luck of the draw whether you can get a pitch at all never mind a sunny one,its one of the best sites in Benidorm, i however prefer Toretta just down the road behind the Palace.


Toretta is by far the best located. Unfortunately wife is a light sleeper meaning she is constantly awake due to the barking dogs.


----------



## cassbrac (Jun 13, 2012)

suedew said:


> We recced this site for friends last year, the site plan does not differentiate between touring pitches and more permanent/long term pitches.
> 
> Sue


 Sue, that answers our question, we stayed at La Manga in 2011 and they seemed to have a clear separation between Touring and residential. We will go prepared .Thanks Cassbrac


----------



## cassbrac (Jun 13, 2012)

Mike48 said:


> There are literally hundreds of touring pitches at El Raco but make sure you don't get one in the shade as the sun is a treasured commodity in winter. Far more sunnier and roomier pitches at Villasol.


Thanks Mike, we are now learning what to expect and preparing accordingly much appreciated.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Mike48 said:


> sideways said:
> 
> 
> > Its all touring in theory the Dutch however usually stay six months, if looking at the site from the road outside as you look down the site the right hand side of the roads get the best sun, after mid November its just luck of the draw whether you can get a pitch at all never mind a sunny one,its one of the best sites in Benidorm, i however prefer Toretta just down the road behind the Palace.
> ...


----------



## cassbrac (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: raco*



kenny said:


> been there a lot of times try to get on the 3oo up pitches has they have water//wast water in site have a good time kenny


Thanks Kenny, we were not sure about the pitches and your info re the water and waste will be very helpful .


----------



## cassbrac (Jun 13, 2012)

sideways said:


> Its all touring in theory the Dutch however usually stay six months, if looking at the site from the road outside as you look down the site the right hand side of the roads get the best sun, after mid November its just luck of the draw whether you can get a pitch at all never mind a sunny one,its one of the best sites in Benidorm, i however prefer Toretta just down the road behind the Palace.[/quot
> 
> Many Thanks the sun is a big issue for Sue so we will go prepared. Regards Cassbrac


----------



## cassbrac (Jun 13, 2012)

sideways said:


> Mike48 said:
> 
> 
> > sideways said:
> ...


----------



## Sethcook (Aug 21, 2013)

El Raco great site, free indoor pool , clean and tidy and no pre booking so you know your in with a chance of getting a pitch even if in the shade theres always the chance to hop into a recently vacated one.

Vilasol no dogs allowed when we were in benidorm, I don't think this has changed but its been a couple of years!

Also camping armanello decent site smaller but we like it.

Wherever you end up have a good time.


----------

